# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  (كاسة ) الماء   من كرامات الامام الرضا  (ع)

## ابو طارق

(كاسة) الماء



المريضة المعافاة: زهراء المنصوري. من مدينة خُرّم آباد ـ تنكابن. الحالة المرضيّة: شلل عام. تاريخ الشفاء 13 تموز 1987 
ليست المسألة مسألة يوم أو يومين، ولا شهر أو شهرين، ولا حتّى مسألة سنة أو سنتين. إنّها مسألة عُمر بأكمله. أترى من المتوقّع أن يتحمّل هو هذا الوضع عمراً كاملاً، فلا يشكو ولا يتبرّم ؟!
كلاّ، إنّه توقّع كبير. ما ينبغي أن أتوقّع منه هذا كلّه. إنّه ما يزال في سنّ الشباب، ويريد زوجة سالمة معافاة. يريد امرأة يجدها ـ عندما يحين موعد عودته من عمله اليوميّ ـ قد نظّفت الغرف، وحضّرت الشاي، وأعدّت طعام الغداء. وعندما يّدُقّ الباب تنهض لاستقباله، فتفتح الباب بطلاقة وجه. تسكب له الشاي، وإذا ما شرب مدّت سُفرة الطعام. وحين يسألها:
ـ ماذا طبختِ لنا اليوم؟ تبتسم له وتقول: الأكلة التي تفضّلها. وعندئذ يَصفِق كفّاً على كفّ، ويقول بابتهاج:
ـ سَلِمتْ يدُك يا زوجتي الطيّبة.
أمّا الآن.. فبأيّ قدم أكون رفيقته ؟! بأيّ يد أُعينه ؟! بأيّ لسان أتفاهم معه ؟!
بأيّ...؟!
كلا، لا أتوقّع منه أن يظلّ معي على حالتي هذ حتّى يدركه المشيب. إلى متى سيتحمّل ؟ سنة ؟ عشر سنوات ؟ لابدّ أن يملّ في آخر الأمر. قبل هذا علَيّ أن أُحدّد وضعي معه. لابدّ أن أبوح له بما في صدري. لا يجوز أن يظلّ يحترق هو بناري فيتحطّم وينتهي.
لا .. لابدّ أن أطلب منه أن يخلّي سبيلي، أن يطلّقني.. ليتخلّص من عبء هذه المسؤوليّة المفروضة عليه.
لابدّ أن أُصارحه. سأقول له اليوم كلّ شيء عندما يعود من العمل، لكن.. بأيّ لسان أقول له ؟! ما أنا إلاّ قطعة لحم لا تقوى على أيّ حركة، لا فائدة فيها ولا نفع. حتّى يدي عاجزة عن الكتابة له بما أريد. ما أنا إلاّ حمل ثقيل جاثم على صدره.
مسكين هو زوجي. لماذا عليه أن يتحمّل آلامي التي لا علاج لها ؟! لماذا عليه أن يحترق بمعاناتي ويتحوّل إلى رماد ؟! آه.. لو كان لي لسان ينطق! 

* * *
كلّ شيء كان قد حدث فجأة وبدون سابق إنذار: عبّاس كان جالساً في شرفة المنزل يراقب ألوان الأفق وقت الغروب حينما وخزني بغتةً ألم في خاصرتي اليمنى، فارتعش جسدي وصرختُ بدون اختيار. هرع عبّاس إليّ راكضاً، وسمعته يصيح:
ـ أيّها الإمام الرضا...
لم أرَ بعدها إلاّ وجهه القلق ينحني علَيّ ويرفعني من على الأرض. ولمّا عاد إليّ الوعي وجدت نفسي في المستشفى. حاولت أن أنهض، ولكنْ عبثاً ما حاولت. كنت كالمسمَّرة على السرير. وحين رآني عبّاس قد أفقت أسرع إليّ بقلق واضطراب. وعلى الفور نادى الممرّضة:
ـ لقد أفاقت!
ودخلت الممرّضة، يتبعها أبي وأمّي العجوزين الباكيين. أردت أن أُسلّم، فلم يتحرّك لساني، وما أسعفني إلاّ البكاء. بكيت، فأخذ زوجي بيدي التي لا حياة فيها ووضعها بين كفّيه، وراح يشاطرني البكاء بصوت خفيض. ثمّ قال:
ـ لا تَبْتَئسي.. سوف تتحسّنين.
أنا أيضاً كنت أظنّ هذا الظنّ. لم أكن أصدّق قطّ أن أصاب بالشلل فلا أقدر على الحركة والكلام.
ومرّت الأيّام، لا أنا قادرة على الحركة ولا قادرة على النطق. وخرجت من المستشفى على هذه الحالة عائدةً إلى الدار.
تجمّعوا كلهم حوالَيّ: أبي، وأمّي، وإخواني، وأخواتي، وكلّ الأهل والأقرباء. أمّي كانت تتطلّع إليّ وتبكي بصمت، ولا تكفّ عن التوسّل بالإمام الرضا عليه السّلام. مسكينة هي أمّي لا تعلم أنّ ابنتها ميّتة، فقط لها نفَس يعلو ويهبط. ألاَ ليتها لا تتنفّس!
وبالتدريج أخذوا ينصرفون من حولي ويتفرّقون. ذهب الإخوة والأخوات. الأهل والأقارب دعَوا لي بالشفاء وأودعوني في رعاية الله.
وذهب أيضاً أبي. ما بقيتْ غير أمّي تبكي عند سريري. ترى: إلى متى تستطيع هذه المسكينة أن تتحمّل ؟! إلى متى تبقى باكية، إلى جواري ؟! أتراها قادرة أن تتخلّى عن دارها وعيشتها وتعكف علَيّ ؟! لا هي بقادرة، ولا أنا أتوقّع منها هذا. وبعد أيّام.. شكرها زوجي كثيراً، ورجاها أن تدَعنا بمفردنا. ولمّا ذهبت أمّي كانت ما تزال تبكي:
ـ أظلّ أجيء اليك يا بُنيّتي، كلّ يوم أجيء إليك:
وحين بقينا بمفردنا.. جلس عبّاس إلى جنبي. التقت عيناه بعينيّ، وقال بهمس:
ـ أُعالجك يا زهراء، حتّى لو كلّفنا ذلك كلّ ما نملك.
شكرته بنظرة، هي وسيلتي الوحيدة للتعبير. وبحركة من عينيّ أشرتُ إلى صورة لنا مشتركة معلّقة على الجدار، كانت قد التُقِطت لنا في مشهد في أوّل أيّام زواجنا. أردتُ بهذه الطريقة أن أُفهمه بأن يأخذني لزيارة الإمام الرضا عليه السّلام، طلباً لشفائي. ونظر عبّاس إلى الصورة مليّاً، فلحظتُ دمعة ندّت من عينيه، وسمعته يُتمتم بدعاء:
«يا أبا الحسن يا عليّ بن موسى، أيّها الرضا، يا ابن رسول الله، يا سيّدنا ومولانا إنّا توجّهنا واستشفَعنا وتوسّلنا بك إلى الله، وقدّمناك بين يدَي حاجاتنا، يا وجيهاً عند الله اشفَعْ لنا عند الله».
وشاركتُه من جانبي في قلبي بالدعاء والتوسّل بالإمام الرؤوف. ومن حينها قرّ قرارنا على الذهاب لمشهد الإمام في طوس. 

* * *
وضعني عبّاس عند الشبّاك الفولاذيّ في الصحن العتيق بين جموع القاصدين المتوسّلين، ودخل هو إلى داخل الروضة، ليتوسّل عند الضريح الشريف. أرنو إلى حمامات الحرم التي تحلّق في فضاء الصحن، وتصل إلى أذني مناجاة المحبّين البائسين. وشعرت بعطش شديد وجفاف في الفم. لا أستطيع أن أنطق.. وأدرتُ بصري هنا وهناك.
في وسط الصحن.. انتصبَتْ مشربة الماء الذهبيّة، وقد تجمّع حولها العطاش يشربون من مائها العذب، ويمضون. آه.. لو كنت أستطيع أن أقف على قدميّ لأجري مسرعة إلى المشربة فأملأ (كاسة) بالماء وأشربه بجرعة واحدة، ثمّ املأ كاسات المشربة كلّها وأسقي كلّ (دخيل) هنا عاجز عن الحركة. لكنْ.. واأسفاه، ماذا أفعل وأنا مثلهم في عجز تامّ ؟!
كنت أُحدّق في مشربة الماء لمّا وقع نظري ـ في جانب منها ـ على رجل واقف هناك. كان الرجل يشير إليّ إشارة كأنّما يريد أن يقول لي شيئاً. لكنْ.. ماذا يريد أن يقول ؟ لا أدري. المسافة بعيدة بيني وبينه، فلم أفهم مغزى إشارته. أخذ الرجل يقترب.. حتّى رأيته بوضوح: طلعة كلّها بهاء وصفاء كانت تبتسم.
على كتفه شال أخضر، وفي يده كاسة. كاسة مُترَعة بالماء. مدّها باتّجاهي وحرّك شفتّيه بهدوء:
ـ ماء...
مددتُ يدي إليه. كانت مسافة ما تزال بيني وبينه، ويدي قصيرة لا تصل إليه. ارتسمَتْ على شفتَيه ابتسامه عذبة، وبلغ صوته الرائع أُذني وهو يقول:
ـ قُومي، هذا الماء جئتُ به إليك، خذي.
قمتُ، وتحرّكت نحوه ووقفت في قباله. أخذت الماء من يده وشربته بعجَل حتّى ارتويت وقلت:
ـ سلام الله على الحسين الشهيد.
ابتسم لي، وانصرف مبتعداً. أمّا أنا فقد بُهِتُّ عندما رأيتُني واقفة! واقفة على قدَميّ! وعندما وجدت لساني الميّت وقد عادت إليه الحياة ونطق!
ـ أيّها الإمام الرضا...!
صِحتُ بصوتٍ عالٍ، وركضتُ إلى داخل الروضة لعلّي ألحق به، فلم أعثر عليه، وعُدت إلى مكاني عند شبّاك الفولاذ. هناك رأيت (عبّاس) قد استبدّ به القلق. كان قد خرج قبل لحظات من الروضة فلم يجدني في مكاني.
حمائم الحرم تطير على ارتفاع القبّة الذهبيّة، ثمّ تحلّق نحو السماء الزرقاء. أنا أيضاً مثلها: أُحلّق طليقة الجناح.
ثمّ يعلو صوت (نقّارة) الحرم يشاركني مهرجان المسرّات والأفراح، فتغمرني سعادة لا أوّل لها ولا آخر


اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

منقول  

محمود سعد

----------


## السر الأبدي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
هذه الدروس تعلمنا كيف يجب علينا ان نتوجه الى الأئمة عليهم السلام في حاجاتنا فهم وسيلتنا لله 
مشكور على النقل الرائع

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ماجد البحراني

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
مشكور على النقل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ابنائي الاعزاء 

السر الابدي  

sweet  magik

ماجد البحراني


اشكركم على مروركم 

محمود سعد

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم شافي مضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وقضي حوائجنا
بحق محمد وال ممد وببركة هذا الشهر الشريف



دمتــ بود

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


تشكري  ابنتي  العزيزة 

سحر القوافي 

على المرور  المميز 

محمو سعد

----------


## fatooom

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم 
من الاولين والاخرين ...
مشكوور اخوي على النقل الموفق

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تشكري  ابنتي  

فطوووووم 

على مرورك المميز 

محمود سعد

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى أل بيت محمد 
اللهم شاف كل مريض وفرج عن كل مهموم ببركتهم 
شكرا استاذي للنقل الرائع

----------


## سيناريو

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل بيت محمد 
اللهم شاف كل مريض وفرج عن كل مهموم ببركتهم 
شكرا استاذي  محمود سعد للنقل الرائع

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الابناء الاعزاء  

نوارة الدنيا 

سيناريو 

اشكركم علي مروركم المميز 

وجزاكم الله كل الخير 

محمود سعد

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم بحقهم اقضي حوائجنا 
وحاجة كل محتاج 
فكلنا في اشد الحاجة لكم يا سادتي يا اولياء الله وأن اختلفت المطالب 
فهل لنا من زيارة لك يا ضامن الجنة تشفي بها صدورنا وتغير بها حالنا وتزيل همومنا

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تشكري ابنتي 

خادمة المهدي

على مرورك المميز 

محمود سعد

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

@
@@
@@@@
@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@
@@@تـســــــــــلم@@@
@@@مـشـكــــــــــور@@@
@@@بـــــارك الله فيـــك@@@
@@@جـزآك الله خـير@@@
@@@يعطيك العافية@@@
@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@
@@@@@
@@@
@

----------


## قيس الغزالي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

مشكوور اخي على النقل الرائع

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اقشعر بدني وبكت عيناي 
ومشكور اخوي على الموضوع

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ابنائي  الاعزاء

فضول

قيس الغزالي 

لحن الخلود 

اشكركم  على مروركم  وتعقيبكم 

محمود سعد

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
احسنت أخي الفاضل على هذه القصة الجميلة في أحداثها ،
وهذا يدل على أن أئمتنا معنا هم كنزنا الغالي الذي يجب أن نحافظ عليه . 
رعاك المولى أخي على هذا النقل المبارك .

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ابنتي 

أميرة  بأحساسي

اشكرك  على  مرورك  وعلى التعقيب المميز

محمود سعد

----------


## ddd591

من خلال قراءتي لكرامتين للإمام الرضا أتضح لي أن هناك رجل موصوف بوصفات مميزه إذا جاء للشخص المريض يبعث فية الكرامه 

ولكن هل هناك شروط لتحقق الكرامه ؟؟؟؟؟

أم أي واحد يدعوا  أو يبيت عند الإمام في حرمه حتى لو ظل شهر كامل وهو يبيت فهل يستجيب له ؟ّّّ!!!

----------

